#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  POS

## Xάρης

Έχει κανείς εμπειρία από απόκτηση και λειτουργία POS;

Ξεκίνησα μια έρευνα αγοράς και παρακάτω παραθέτω τα όσα βρήκα απαντώντας σε ερωτήματα:

*Γιατί να αποκτήσω POS;*
Για να δώσω στους πελάτες μου:
1) τη δυνατότητα πληρωμής μέσω πιστωτικής/χρεωστικής/προπληρωμένης κάρτας, 
2) τη δυνατότητα πληρωμής σε δόσεις έντοκες ή και άτοκες.

*Ποιοι χορηγούν POS;*
1) Οι τράπεζες: Alpha Bank, Eurobank, Εθνική Τράπεζα, Τράπεζα Πειραιώς, Τράπεζα Αττικής, προφανώς και οι άλλες μικρότερες ή ξένες με παρουσία στην Ελλάδα αλλά δεν γνωρίζω σχετικά.
2) Ξένες τράπεζες χωρίς υποκατάστημα στην Ελλάδα. Δείτε σχετικά στο θέμα ΑΥΤΟ και δώστε προσοχή στους περιορισμούς λόγω capital controls.
3) Υπάρχει και το VIVA wallet POS, βλ. ΕΔΩ.

*Τι είδους μηχανάκια POS υπάρχουν;*
Δύο βασικές κατηγορίες:
1) ενσύρματα (συνδέονται εκεί που συνδέεται και το τηλέφωνο ή μέσω ethernet)
2) ασύρματα.
Τα ασύρματα διακρίνονται σε:
α) WiFi ασύρματα (κατάλληλα π.χ. για εστιατόρια για να έρχεται το μηχανάκι στο τραπέζι σου) και
β) mobile ασύρματα μέσω WiFi, Bluetotth ή GPRS (συνδέονται με το smartphone κινητό ή το tablet σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις).
Τέλος, μπορεί να διαθέτουν ασπρόμαυρη ή έγχρωμη οθόνη.
Φυσικά υπάρχουν και πολλά άλλα χαρακτηριστικά ως προς την ασφάλεια, αν είναι δυνατή η χρήση καρτών ανέπαφων συναλλαγών κ.λπ..

*Τι είδους κάρτες δέχονται:*
Όλα δέχονται VISA, MasterCard από πιστωτικές, δέχονται προπληρωμένες και δέχονται και χρεωστικές.
American Express και Diners δέχεται μόνο η Alpha Bank και το VIVA wallet.

*Ποια είναι τα έξοδα;*
Γενικώς τα έξοδα είναι τα εξής:
1) υπάρχει ένα εφάπαξ κόστος αγορά του μηχανήματος και
2) ένα εξαμηνιαίο κόστος συνδρομής για υποστήριξη, ενημέρωση λογισμικού κ.λπ.
Υπάρχει επίσης η δυνατότητα μίσθωσης τους μηχανήματος οπότε το κόστος αγοράς μηδενίζεται, επηρεάζεται όμως το εξαμηνιαίο κόστος μίσθωσης+συνδρομής που όπως είναι εύλογο αυξάνεται αρκετά. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι συμφέρει η ενοικίαση.
Η Τράπεζα Αττικής έχει την καλύτερη προσφορά δίνοντας δωρεάν* το ενσύρματο μηχανάκι, χωρίς εξαμηνιαία συνδρομή και με δωρεάν υποστήριξη.
Οι υπόλοιπες τράπεζες τα πουλάνε σε τιμές από 129€ έως 453€ +ΦΠΑ.
Το κόστος εξαμηνιαίας συνδρομής είναι από 12€ έως 60€ + ΦΠΑ
* Δωρεάν είναι το ενσύρματο POS, το ασύρματο κοστίζει 200€. 

*Ποιες είναι οι προμήθειες στις συναλλαγές;*
Η προμήθεια που λαμβάνει κάθε τράπεζα μπορεί να είναι:
α) είτε ένα συγκεκριμένο σταθερό ποσοστό για όλους 
β) είτε να εξαρτάται από τον τζίρο της επιχείρησής σας.
Απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει τα ποσοστά αυτά είναι διαπραγματεύσιμα και ανάλογα και της σχέσης συνεργασίας μας με την τράπεζα.
Τα ποσοστά κυμαίνονται από 0,85% έως 2,40%.
Να σημειωθεί ότι άλλοι σύλλογοι όπως ο Οδοντιατρικός Θεσσαλονίκης και ο Ιατρικός έχουν κάνει συμφωνίες με κάποιες τράπεζες είναι πολύ συμφέρουσες. Σύμφωνα μ' αυτές αποκτούν δωρεάν το μηχανάκι και έχουν επιτόκιο 0,85%!!!
Φυσικά το ΤΕΕ... κοιμάται!

Παραδείγματα σημερινών (07.03.2016) προμηθειών:

Εθνική Τράπεζα: 1,10%
Τράπεζα Πειραιώς: 1,20%
Alpha Bank: 1,50% για VISA & MasterCard, 3,00% για American Express & DinersΤράπεζα Αττικής: 1,60% ανά συναλλαγή χωρίς ελάχιστη χρέωση. Το ποσοστό αυτό μπορεί να μειωθεί αναλόγως του ετήσιου τζίρου της επιχείρησης.VIVA wallet: 2,40% + 0,24€/συναλλαγή
myPOS: 1,99% (προσοχή στους περιορισμούς λόγω capital controls) - *Κρίθηκαν παράνομα!* (βλ. ΕΔΩ)
 
*
Τι χρειάζεται για να αποκτήσω ένα POS;*
Θα υπογράψουμε μια σύμβαση με την τράπεζα από την οποία θα το αποκτήσουμε.
Για να υπογραφεί η σύμβαση θα πρέπει να κατατεθεί σχετική αίτηση.
Η αίτηση πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από:
1) το Ε3 της τελευταίας μας φορολογικής δήλωσης.
2) τη βεβαίωση έναρξης επιτηδεύματος από Δ.Ο.Υ. με τις τυχόν μεταβολές (την τυπώνουμε από το TaxisNet, εκεί που λέει "Προσωπική Πληροφόρηση)
3) την περιοδική δήλωση ΦΠΑ του πλέον πρόσφατου τριμήνου
4) την ταυτότητά μας
5) τη σφραγίδα μας

Όποιος έχει διαφορετικές ή επιπλέον πληροφορίες ας τις παραθέσει.
Θα προσπαθώ να ενημερώσω το θέμα κάθε φορά που λαμβάνω νέες πληροφορίες, οπότε μείνετε συντονισμένοι όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε.

----------


## CFAK

Χάρη, νομίζω ότι για το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού, στην περίπτωση που δεν πουλάει προϊόντα στη λιανική, το pos δεν ειναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο, ειδικά εφόσον συνοδεύεται και από χρέωση επί των συναλλαγών.

Νομίζω η μεταφορά χρημάτων σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό είναι η καλύτερη λύση (πολύς κόσμος πλέον χρησιμοποιεί web-banking).

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς και είναι μειονέκτημα η χρέωση επί της συναλλαγής.

Απ' την άλλη δεν έχουν όλοι ή *δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι* με τη χρήση του Internet/mobile Banking, ιδιαίτερα οι μεγαλύτεροι σε ηλικία οι οποίοι όμως έχουν πιστωτικές/προπληρωμένες/χρεωστικές κάρτες *όλοι* μετά την υποβολή των capital controls.

Επιπλέον, το Internet Banking δεν έχει την *αμεσότητα* της πιστωτικής κάρτας. Πρέπει να πάει ο πελάτης στο σπίτι/γραφείο του (συνήθως) για να κάνει τη μεταφορά στον λογαριασμό μας.

Τέλος, εκείνο που δεν προσφέρει το Internet Banking είναι οι *δόσεις* και μάλιστα οι *άτοκες* που μπορούν να προσφερθούν στους πελάτες.

Το ότι ο οδοντιατρικός σύλλογος κινήθηκε προς την επίτευξη μιας συμφέρουσας για τα μέλη του συμφωνίας με τράπεζα σημαίνει ότι σε μια άλλη κατηγορία επιστημόνων που προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες, τους οδοντιάτρους, υπάρχει σχετική ζήτηση. Μακάρι να ξυπνήσουν και στο ΤΕΕ και ας μη χρησιμοποιήσουν τη δυνατότητα όσοι συνάδελφοι θεωρούν ότι δεν τη χρειάζονται.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δημιούργησα το παρόν θέμα όχι για να πείσω κάποιον για τη χρησιμότητα των πιστωτικών καρτών στη δουλειά μας αλλά *για να μοιραστώ τις όποιες πληροφορίες συνέλεξα* για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.
Και φυσικά, όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι περισσότερο μπορεί να το προσθέσει εδώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Ενημέρωσα την πρώτη ανάρτηση με τα ποσοστά προμηθειών και άλλων τραπεζών.

----------


## Xάρης

Ενημέρωσα την πρώτη ανάρτηση με τα έξοδα για την Τράπεζα Αττικής.

----------


## Xάρης

Από την Viva Wallet παρέχεται μια νέα υπηρεσία, Free POS, στην οποία δεν χρειάζεται να διαθέτεις μηχανάκι POS και μπορείς κανονικά να δέχεσαι όλες τις πιστωτικές κάρτες.

Θεωρώ ότι είναι αρκετά ελκυστική για μηχανικούς που δεν έχουν συναλλαγές με κάρτες αλλά πρέπει να καλύψουν την απαίτηση του νόμου για την αποδοχή πληρωμών μέσω πιστωτικών καρτών.

Έχει βέβαια περιορισμούς:
"Μπορείτε να χρεώνετε έως και 250€ ανά συναλλαγή. Με την ίδια κάρτα μπορείτε να κάνετε ημερησίως έως και δύο (2) συναλλαγές, ενώ μπορείτε να πραγματοποιείτε έως και τρεις (3) συναλλαγές ανά κινητό τηλέφωνο αποδέκτη."

"Ημερησίως μπορείτε να εξαργυρώσετε έως τρεις (3) κωδικούς σε προσωπικό ή επαγγελματικό Wallet. Ενώ για κωδικούς που έχουν προκύψει από χρέωση της ίδιας κάρτας, μπορείτε έως 2 φορές. 
Η μέγιστη ημερήσια αθροιστική αξία κωδικών εξαργύρωσης σε επαγγελματικό Wallet είναι €500, ενώ σε προσωπικό Wallet είναι €250. 
Για διάστημα 6 μηνών, η μέγιστη αθροιστική αξία κωδικών εξαργύρωσης σε επαγγελματικό Wallet είναι στα €2.000, ενώ σε προσωπικό Wallet, ανέρχεται στα €500."

----------

